# [PC-BSD] NTFS, LAN, USB connection issues



## jhon987 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm a pcbsd user which is by what I read a freebsd preconfigured and "easier" to install.
I have 3 issues which couldn't been answered by the pcbsd forum, so I decided to take my chance and post it over here. hopefully you guys won't ignore me because it's not (arguably) straight freebsd question.
well, here it goes - The issues are:

1. writing/saving a text file on my NTFS(win7) partition cause system crash/freeze - no matter what file browser I use.?

2. when loading pc bsd with my simens router turned off and after the desktop had fully loaded, turning my router on - LAN doesn't work and the light indicator (on the router) doesn't work either, it takes it some time to start working (i'm talking something like 20 mins or untill next restart) + it also happens when restarting my router while already on pc-bsd

3. connecting my sgs 2 via USB isn't automatically recognized by pc-bsd, when I manually start mass storage from the phone itself it's being recognized but I can't see my mp3 files which located on Music folder nor transferring a new rom (zip) file into it (when it does seem like transfer was successful - it turns out the file came corrupted most of the times...

the above happened to me on version 9, 9.1RC1, RC2. can anyone please help?
BTW: I have Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz


----------



## mamalos (Oct 14, 2012)

jhon987,

you're asking three totally irrelevant questions (from different areas) in one post for an OS not directly supported in this forum (in the General section which is not the right place for any of you questions, even if you run FreeBSD), giving only "high level" information with respect to your problems and revealing no configuration information at all...it's not exactly easy for somebody to even start answering any of your questions this way...

Try breaking down your issues one by one and I am still not sure if somebody will resolve your problems, since I think that PCBSD is not supported by this forum. Of course, I might be wrong. 

Good luck with resolving your issues.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## jhon987 (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks for replying anyways...

I did tried to get my answers first on pcbsd forum: http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?t=18194

no one can help me, to help free/pc bsd get better


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2012)

It's better to start a thread for each question instead of throwing them all into one big bucket.  Give each thread a title that tells what it is talking about, like "NTFS write support".  This will attract people who are interested in that and have dealt with it.  Do that on the PC-BSD forums, where the readers have experience with the PC-BSD environment, which can be quite a bit different from FreeBSD.


----------



## jhon987 (Oct 16, 2012)

O.K. thank you


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 16, 2012)

jhon987 said:
			
		

> when loading pc bsd with my simens router turned off and after the desktop had fully loaded, turning my router on - LAN doesn't work and the light indicator (on the router) doesn't work either, it takes it some time to start working (i'm talking something like 20 mins or untill next restart) + it also happens when restarting my router while already on pc-bsd



If you're worried about something happening from being online during the boot process, instead of powering down your router try unplugging the phone line that goes into the router till the boot process has completed. 

I used to use PC-BSD and think you'll have better luck with everything starting up and being recognized as being online that way.


----------

